# Broad head and field point tuning -My opinion



## Bochim (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't post much but thought I would throw something out there for those who are so inclined to consider. I expect many will disagree with me and that's ok, let's be nice. I am no super tuner expert but I contend, based only on my experience, that if you have to change anything to bring broadheads and field points together, that neither one is tuned optimally. 
Now, I also know that there are some broadheads that fly to the same point as field points of the same weight. That's well and good. A good friend of mine shoots a short broadhead and they fly to the same point as his broadheads. 
Bochim


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't know too many hunters that shoot field or shoot that good at field or Outdoor 900 Rounds. I don't know too many hunters that French Tune either. So perhaps tuning out the error between broadheads and field points is fine tuning the bow more than what is was. My opinion.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Bochim said:


> I don't post much but thought I would throw something out there for those who are so inclined to consider. I expect many will disagree with me and that's ok, let's be nice. I am no super tuner expert but I contend, based only on my experience, that if you have to change anything to bring broadheads and field points together, that neither one is tuned optimally.
> Now, I also know that there are some broadheads that fly to the same point as field points of the same weight. That's well and good. A good friend of mine shoots a short broadhead and they fly to the same point as his broadheads.
> Bochim


I don't know if I completely understand your point or not:noidea:
I think I do...I agree that if your broadheads do not group with your field points (Assuming you have heads that spin true and a spine that matches your rig and no clearance issues and proper fletching for stabilization) then your bow is not broadhead tuned. Broadheads will show tuning flaws more than field points and this is why there is a difference between the 2 in point of impact. If a bow IS broadhead tuned, then BH and FP's should group together.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I've been involved in this discussion before. The name of the game is tightest groups. If your tightest groups have both BH's and FP's in them, someone has smiled on you. Enjoy.:wink:


----------



## Bochim (Apr 9, 2007)

In doing some reading on this forum I found several places where hunters were trying to tune their bows so broadheads and field points were hitting the same. Just expressing my opinion that I do not think that is the best thing for accuracy.
Bochim


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

*tuning*

I agree with you to a point. When an arrow leaves the bow it "porpoises" up and down (release shooters). When when you shoot broadheads and it does this I think it can give the head the opportunity to catch a small bit of wind and I think that's one reason BH's don't always hit with FP's even out of a well tuned bow.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Bochim said:


> In doing some reading on this forum I found several places where hunters were trying to tune their bows so broadheads and field points were hitting the same. Just expressing my opinion that I do not think that is the best thing for accuracy.
> Bochim


I got you now...you are saying that if you tune your bow so that broadheads and field points impact the same place then this is not good
OK...I disagree 100% I misunderstood you the first time around apparently.


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

*tuning*



Bochim said:


> In doing some reading on this forum I found several places where hunters were trying to tune their bows so broadheads and field points were hitting the same. Just expressing my opinion that I do not think that is the best thing for accuracy.
> Bochim


In a perfect world where an arrow left lazer beam straight with no up and down movement then yes, they should hit the same with no adjustment but thats not the case. I, as well as most people, like BH's and FP's to hit the same because we can practice with FP's which saves on the targets.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

I think what he is saying is that if your broadhead groups deteriorate after moving your rest in an attempt to make the POI of your broadheads coincide with the field points, that is a bad thing.

Of course I could be wrong, it happened once before! :wink:


----------



## Bochim (Apr 9, 2007)

Doc said:


> I got you now...you are saying that if you tune your bow so that broadheads and field points impact the same place then this is not good
> OK...I disagree 100% I misunderstood you the first time around apparently.


It is not bad to disagree but here's my point: and please keep in mind this is from my experience, and I am always trying to learn and perhaps I am missing something, it's happened before. 
When I tune field points to group as well as they can then put on broadheads, the broadheads usually fly to a different point and don't group as well as I would like them to. To then tune the broadheads is detrimental to the field point groups. So, I retune for broadheads and don't expect field points to group as well. Perhaps it is the length of the broadheads that changes the dynamics of the arrow. Anyway, this is my experience. 
Bochim


----------



## Babooze (Jan 5, 2008)

I am in the understanding that all things being equal, Broadheads will impact low compared to field points. Also that having the same POI for both is not good.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Bochim said:


> It is not bad to disagree but here's my point: and please keep in mind this is from my experience, and I am always trying to learn and perhaps I am missing something, it's happened before.
> When I tune field points to group as well as they can then put on broadheads, the broadheads usually fly to a different point and don't group as well as I would like them to. To then tune the broadheads is detrimental to the field point groups. So, I retune for broadheads and don't expect field points to group as well. Perhaps it is the length of the broadheads that changes the dynamics of the arrow. Anyway, this is my experience.
> Bochim


I think it's about tolerances...broadheads show the slightest tuning flaw much better than field points. Field points are more tolerant and when you have them grouping to your liking, this may not be good enough once you put on the BH's.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

if the arrow is properly spined and the heads don't wobble with enough fletching for proper steerage, then I've never needed to compensate with additional tuning to get my field points and broad heads to have the same POI. The broadheads won't group as close but still hit in the same center...


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

JAVI said:


> if the arrow is properly spined and the heads don't wobble with enough fletching for proper steerage, then I've never needed to compensate with additional tuning to get my field points and broad heads to have the same POI. The broadheads won't group as close but still hit in the same center...


You have Hooter power though


----------



## texas south paw (Apr 12, 2005)

I can sorta see your point but I have never had my field point groups get worse after my broadheads get better.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Doc said:


> ...broadheads show the slightest tuning flaw much better than field points. Field points are more tolerant and when you have them grouping to your liking, this may not be good enough once you put on the BH's.


I agree 110%. If bh's are hitting high /low/left /right from fp's , your bow is not tuned for proper arrow flight. Bringing them together by moving your rest accordingly is essential to the tune.
You MUST, however, make sure your arrows are tuned. If the bh's don't spin true( there can be NO wobble of the heads) , you won't be able to accomplish the same POI. This is assuming you have the correct spine also.
I have helped many many poeple bh tune their setup, and the common factor to the inability to do so was the arrows didn't spin true.
Start w/ your arrows and the job will be a piece of cake. Make sure spine is correct and also don't forget F.O.C.
It's a lot of work , but it's worth it.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

I've been a finger shooter for most of my life. I have never paper tuned, walk-back tuned, or any kind of tuned. I have always just eyeballed my stuff and hit the target. Essentially I just adjust the wobble out. That is, when I can no longer detect a wobble in my arrow in flight I am done. My Thunderheads have always hit smack dab with my field points out to 50 yards, I haven't seen a need to shoot my broadheads beyond that. I pretty much think that this is what you are saying.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

I see what you are saying. You are right but only in a certain aspect. You can't detune a bow to make it shoot better. But on the other hand, there are many things that affect left or right impacts other than center shot. Arrow spine is more critical with broadheads. This alone can give the false impression that the center shot is out. Broadheads change the front on center as well which can show low hits. One should tune their bow and then the arrow. Once the bow is tuned, you can tune the arrow by proper spine selection. Then you tune the center shot. If your broadheads don't hit with the field points, try another brand of broadheads or a different weight. Also, playing with the poundage can move the impact point of broadheads. I can make the proper adjustments to make my broadheads and field tips hit the same spot without sacrificing the tune of the bow. That is the goal.


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

I agree with you..............a target tip and a broad head are 2 different things and don't fly exactly the same. I bare shaft tune my bow's. The bow i use now will shoot a bare shaft 35yds. It is in perfect tune......can't get any better.......yet a broad head will not hit the same point of impact as a target tip. On almost every bow I've owned this has been the case. Broadheads usually hit about 1 to 1.5 inches high. I think this is because a broadhead is longer than a target tip and it changes the front of center by about 1". If I were to make the broad heads hit with the target tips then the bare shaft wouldn't fly straight anymore.............Doesn't make good sence to detune my bow to get two totally different tips to hit the exact same spot


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

OHIOBUCK said:


> Broadheads usually hit about 1 to 1.5 inches high. I think this is because a broadhead is longer than a target tip and it changes the front of center by about 1".


Calculate the FOC with a field point and then with a BH and let us know the result.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

I have only had to retune my old bow once to get fixed blades to hit where my field points did. Same bow, same arrows, same broadheads. I used this same set up through 3 sets of cables and strings. The first few times my broadheads would be within an inch or two of my FP groups. I either called it good enough,or moved my sight just a hair. The one time I recabled I ended up having my broadheads fly about 6 inches off at 40 yards, I thought I was tuned perfect. I retuned until I got them hitting the same(I had never heard of anything other than paper tuning). Not only did my broadheads fly better than ever before, my FP groups shrunk also. So I say retune until they hit the same.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

texas south paw said:


> I can sorta see your point but I have never had my field point groups get worse after my broadheads get better.


I am the same way. In fact mt FP groups usually get even tighter.


----------

